# Abyss throb knob



## stevtron (May 12, 2019)

The Throb pot got not so much impact on the sound ( I hear no difference). Its a kinda filter, as far as I understand it ... would it make sense changing R6/C3 ?


----------



## Dazoner (May 12, 2019)

I'm not sure about changing any values.  I built mine stock and the throb pot has a wide sweep.

Did you check the pot to be sure it's not defective?


----------



## stevtron (May 12, 2019)

OK, it seems that Throb is a very subtle effect blend for the deeper freq and in some configurations not really to hear ... like in the original pedal from EQD . So, not a trouble at all, but kinda strange ...


----------



## stevtron (May 12, 2019)

Really ?  mmh, then I should check my build, cause mine does absolutely nothing in my opinion ... thanx


----------

